# H:Lots of 40k/WFB W:$, WFB, IG (50% off) [US]



## sinclair (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey all, my trade rep can be viewed at Bartertown (jmsincla)
I'd love to sell, I'm looking for 50% off + shipping.
Please make offers. Certain wants listed below

*HAVES-*
40k 
*Space Marines:* 
1- Chaplain (NiB)
2- Dreadnoughts (stripped, mix plastic/metal)

*Dark Eldar:* 
1- Dark Eldar Codex 

WFB
*Empire: * 
40+ Swordsmen (range from bare to primed)
30- Flagellants (bare plastic)
1- Mortar w/crew
3- Warrior Priests (metal, 1 painted)
1- Luthor huss (metal, bare)
1- Mounted Wizard (metal, primed, some paint)
1- Wizard (metal)

*Beastmen:* 
26- 2 hand weapon Gors (16 bare, 10 NiS)
1- OOP Khazrak one eye

*Dark Elves:* 
33- Witch Elves (primed, some paint, metal)
1- Assassin (NiB)

*WANTS-*
40k
*Space Marines*
Tac Marines
Rhinos/Razors
Techmarine(s)
Servitors
Iron Hand Bits
If you think you have something I may want, PM me.

*Imperial Guard:*
Looking for Catachan
- Sentinels
- Tanks
- Troops
- Command
- Would consider others. 

WFB 
*Empire:*
Empire BSB
Archers
Markus Wulfhart

*Beastmen:*
Lore of the Wild cards
Wargor

*Daemons:*
Flesh hounds

*Warriors of Chaos:*
Halberds 
Chaos Knights

*WFB bits wanted:*
Skulls
1- New sculpt Juggernaut of Khorne (metal or plastic)
1- Chariot Base


----------



## pchandler43 (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm interested in the drop pods, could you PM me a price for both. I have some Cadian I could trade, namely the old troop boxes of 30, I think I have two of those. I have a Vostroyan command group (metal) lying around somewhere too I could dig up.


----------



## sinclair (Feb 3, 2011)

Updated, Lots of the Space Marines have been moved.

Feel free to shoot me a PM!


----------



## sinclair (Feb 3, 2011)

Updated to reflect current status.


----------



## sinclair (Feb 3, 2011)

Updated. Only looking for 50% retail.


----------

